# Hathcock Target Sniper



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

I just purchased a Bill Hayes, Hathcock Target Sniper. I usually shoot in the hammer style, so I am still learning how to shoot with this style SS.

I certainly am not going to make any videos of match lighting anytime soon. However, I am hitting a 2-inch circle at 35 feet consistantly.

The SS came from Bill, set-up with single TBG and a bag of lead ammo. So far I am pleased with the SS, and I will continue to train with it, but I think I will eventually put DBL TBG on it.

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats on consistent hits on 2-inch bull from 35'!
That continues to be challenge for me.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Pics please


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Knoll said:


> Congrats on consistent hits on 2-inch bull from 35'!
> That continues to be challenge for me.


me too


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

newconvert said:


> Congrats on consistent hits on 2-inch bull from 35'!
> That continues to be challenge for me.


me too








[/quote]

Same here, good shooting.

I've got the HTS myself , nice ss

Arne


----------



## linuxmail (Sep 30, 2011)

AKLEIN said:


> Congrats on consistent hits on 2-inch bull from 35'!
> That continues to be challenge for me.


me too








[/quote]

Same here, good shooting.

I've got the HTS myself , nice ss

Arne
[/quote]

WOW, thanks guys!

I was getting frustrated because I couldn't get more precise. I have been watching too many Match Lighting videos!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Makes a fine slingshot and has many fine models to chose from. -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

A couple of years ago, if you could consistently hit a 2" circle from 35'.... would make you one of the top shooters at pretty much any tournament you attend.
So don't fret it that you're not lighting matches yet.... it'll come with a little more practice!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

linuxmail said:


> Congrats on consistent hits on 2-inch bull from 35'!
> That continues to be challenge for me.


me too








[/quote]

Same here, good shooting.

I've got the HTS myself , nice ss

Arne
[/quote]

WOW, thanks guys!

I was getting frustrated because I couldn't get more precise. I have been watching too many Match Lighting videos!

Regards,
Brian
[/quote]thats funny







there are just a small handfull of people who can shoot at that level, and to me it remarkable. i will repeat something i said a few weeks ago, imagine you had a pistol in your hands how many times could you consecutively hit the same target at the same distance you are trying for now? i hope that puts things into a better light, its you and your skills that make the shot, much harder in many ways than firing a weapon.


----------

